# Pinarello MOST



## 7.62

Hey all,

I've checked out the Pinarello F3:13 on Competitive Cyclist and noticed some of the components on this bike are Pinarello MOST. I'm new to Pinarello, so I'm unfamiliar with these parts. Are these just some cheapy in house components (forgive me if I offended anyone) ? Aside from some of these being alloy such as the crank, handlebars and seatpost, how do they compare to.. lets say.. FSA, Easton, DA.. 

I'm guessing it's a no brainer, but I thought I would ask anyway.

I'm looking to buy my first road bike in the next few months.


----------



## MerckxMad

I just bought the F3:13 and my LBS swapped out the Ultegra gruppo for 2007 Campy Centaur. The MOst components are Pinny's house brand. For the most part, the stuff is okay. The only piece of kit that I kept was the seapost, which is unique to Pinny at 31.0 mm. I prefer the Campy UT crankset and 3T bars and stem.


----------



## jmrosen78

I have the 3:13. I think the idea was to equip it well (Ultegra), but not too well. The key is the excellent frame. The MOST components are OK, better than an in-house brand (for example the MOST tires are Gommitalias). The main drawback is the wheelset which is a lower end set of Shimanos. I put Kysirium SLs on, and they are great. I would go with the bike in any event----it is really terrific for the money.


----------



## 7.62

That bike is on my short list to test ride. If I buy the 3:13, plans are to dump the MOST parts. 

It's a nice looking ride though.

thanks MerckxMad and jmrosen78


----------



## mick wolfe

7.62 said:


> That bike is on my short list to test ride. If I buy the 3:13, plans are to dump the MOST parts.
> 
> It's a nice looking ride though.
> 
> thanks MerckxMad and jmrosen78



Just test rode a 3:13 today and it felt excellent. Not as relaxed as my Specialized Roubaix ( to be retained ),but more responsive and quicker handling. On my shortlist as well. I think I would ride out the MOST components and just change out the wheelset/tires for openers. I've really had good luck with the Velomax ( Easton ) Circuits and Vittoria Rubino Pros( 25s)currently on my Roubaix.I'll pause here to knock on wood. I'd probably go with this same combination on the 3:13 if and when I pull the trigger. BTW, I think the 3:13 in white is quite handsome. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## jmrosen78

*3:13 components*

I have the blue one. 

I understand that Pinarello is renaming the bike next year, and outfitting it with DuraAce for about $500 more than the current list. This means that you should be able to get a deal with any bikes still hanging around, I think.

I agree that the wheels are the main thing to be changed. The only other thing that is kind of low end are the handlebars. I swapped for MOST carbon, much better, and added a Specialized Toupe saddle which in my opinion is among the best on the market, although pricey. I will probably stop there, since you can certainly over-improve a frame, even a Pinarello. The remaining MOST components (carbon fiber seatpost, cranks and chain rings) are certainly at least adequate.


----------



## mick wolfe

jmrosen78 said:


> I have the blue one.
> 
> I understand that Pinarello is renaming the bike next year, and outfitting it with DuraAce for about $500 more than the current list. This means that you should be able to get a deal with any bikes still hanging around, I think.
> 
> I agree that the wheels are the main thing to be changed. The only other thing that is kind of low end are the handlebars. I swapped for MOST carbon, much better, and added a Specialized Toupe saddle which in my opinion is among the best on the market, although pricey. I will probably stop there, since you can certainly over-improve a frame, even a Pinarello. The remaining MOST components (carbon fiber seatpost, cranks and chain rings) are certainly at least adequate.



I was hoping they would keep the 3:13 as is thru 2008. If anything, I would have hoped they would have offered a better wheelset and left the Ultegra in place. Would have made for a better balanced package and a lesser price increase.Oh well.I guess it's snag an '07 or hope that $500 increase for new '08 version gets you a better wheelset as well as DuraAce. Shimano 550 on a $3500 bike does not equate.


----------



## Niland

I don't know about the US, but it's not that hard to get hold of frame+forks deals here in Europe. 

I have had experience of Most/Pinarello house brand parts on my commuting Galileo, they've held up ok, wheels and the crank/BB are the weaker parts in my opinion.


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*I scored!*

my F3:13 from GVH (Tom) Bikes in Oregon. Great advertised low price ($3200) equipped with Ultegra, then when I actually called Tom he cut me an even better deal. We ditched the Ultegra components and upgraded to Chorus. I swapped up for Campy Eurus wheels. Punted on the cheap most bars and scored some FSA Carbon Wings. Kept the Most crankset, but will eventually replace that with Chorus carbon and save around 400 grams. The seatpost looks like carbon (carbon wrapped), but is actually alloy. Would like to swap it out for all carbon, but it does have a weird size as previously mentioned. Punted on the Most saddle and outfitted it with Selle Italia Gel Flite in white. Total $$ with upgrades about $3600. :thumbsup: 

The ride is marvelous. It's really fast, cuz I got the black and white paint job. Climbs like a mountain goat, handles like a dream. (Yes, we have hills in Bugaha). Rode recently for several days at RAGBRAI, had lots of positive comments. Taking it out to the Colorado Rockies at the end of August, going to do Cottonwood Pass, Independence Pass, Hoosier Pass.


----------



## jhamlin38

its a scientific fact that black with white, or white with black is the fastest possible bike. Probably worthy of a 3mph avg. spd gain, up a small hill like Zoncolan.


----------



## tod

Unless you are sprinting. Then the blue and white is fastest (Fassa Bortolo). Just ask Petacchi.


----------



## Benredikk

Hi,

Anybody who knows who manufactures the MOST parts? The seats are made by Selle, but I can't find anything about the other parts....

I've just bought a new set of Most Charisma Carbon wheels to my Paris Carbon an they seems very good so far... Anybody who knows if these are made in-house by Pinarello or if they are made by elsewhere?


----------



## IanTr

Benredikk said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought a new set of Most Charisma Carbon wheels to my Paris Carbon an they seems very good so far... Anybody who knows if these are made in-house by Pinarello or if they are made by elsewhere?


I think that they are Corima's. Not sure which model exactly.


----------



## kevin32

*Pinarello's Most Charisma Wheels*

I believe Corima is correct. However, they now offer an ultra high-end wheel made by CarbonSports (i.e. Lightweights).


----------

